# New Puppy



## HazyDavey (Mar 23, 2020)

We have a new addition to the Hazy household.
This is Simmy..
She's a eight week old black lab we just got yesterday.
She's getting more comfortable here and has been all over the house this morning.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 23, 2020)

Have a wonderful life with Simmy.   They give so much comfort and joy.  

I lost my yellow lab a few years ago,  and he was just the sweetest and loving dog.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

Ooooh, what a beautiful puppy! She reminds me of our two boys, Moe and Mackie who are no longer with us. Labs are so good natured - and smart. Enjoy your little Simmy girl .. and take lots of photos. They grow so quickly


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2020)

Congratulations on the new member of your family. How I envy you. We had two labs and I miss them so much. 
How did you come up with her name?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2020)

She is SOO cute!   I just love labs; I don't think I could handle a puppy now, but they are so fun -- watching them learn new things and interact with their world.  They just melt your heart every single day.

Please keep us updated on her antics!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh! Oh! Oh! She's so cute. Puppies are just so dear. I hope you have lots of fun together.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 23, 2020)

You are so fortunate to be able to add this adorable pup to your household!  I tried adopting a dog last year, but the agencies here will only let folks with fenced-in yards adopt.  I was devastated.  I had a lab mix dog  for twelve years and we managed just fine without fencing.  We would hike the woods with a lead, swim freely in the pond, and he had a house-to-tree cable set up that gave him far more running room than any dog could need.  I taught him the perimeter boundaries (letting him pee along the perimeter.)  Never once did he stray!  When not outdoors, he was 120 pound lap dog.  You can't find better friends.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 23, 2020)

That is one good looking pup.
I love Labs, I never met one that was disagreeable in any way. 
Our two Bichons are too small to walk in the woods with me, so I always borrowed one of my neighbors Labs. I would send them a Text, and when they put that walking leash on him, he knew I was headed his way and was raring to go. He would meet me at their gate.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is one good looking pup.
> I love Labs, I never met one that was disagreeable in any way.
> Our two Bichons are too small to walk in the woods with me, so I always borrowed one of my neighbors Labs. I would send them a Text, and when they put that walking leash on him, he knew I was headed his way and was raring to go. He would meet me at their gate.


I was doing a benefit walk two years ago and saw a fellow participant being pulled along by a very enthusiastic lab.  I commented that I could use that assist, as we were on an uphill grade.  He loaned me his dog - really helped!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

So sweet and precious, what a beautiful puppy dog.  ❤


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)

Awww so innocent and pure still....enjoy her to the max!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 23, 2020)

She's a little beauty!  Give her lots of love.   Congrats.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2020)

Sooo happy for you Davey, congratulations!   Simmy looks like a sweet little girl, beautiful pup! Give her a big hug and kiss for me!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 23, 2020)

Oooo I love puppy’s! What a beautiful Lab, enjoy your puppy time together,  they grow up so fast


----------



## Devi (Mar 23, 2020)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> So sweet and precious, what a beautiful puppy dog.  ❤


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 23, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Congratulations on the new member of your family. How I envy you. We had two labs and I miss them so much.
> How did you come up with her name?



Hi Ruth,  We were trying out names, and thinking about Celie. Then Celie turned into Simmy (Rhymes with Jimmy.) and that seemed to fit her. Thanks for your post, Davey.


----------



## Lee (Mar 23, 2020)

Awwwww..... congrats on the pup that adopted you.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks everybody for your nice posts and warm thoughts..  
I'll try to remember to post a pic of Simmy in about 6-8 months.
Thanks again, Davey..


----------



## danielk (Mar 30, 2020)

Adorable!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 14, 2020)

Simmy up date..
She just turned six months old on July 25th. No more Potty Pads spread through the house, and no more razor sharp puppy teeth to deal with, whoopee! Still have lots of chewy squeaky toys scattered around and she's always ready to play. She really helps fill our day especially now with the corona bug running around. We're so happy to have her.. 

I'm sure she's over 30 pounds now, maybe even closer to 40 pounds..


----------



## Treacle (Aug 14, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> We have a new addition to the Hazy household.
> This is Simmy..
> She's a eight week old black lab we just got yesterday.
> She's getting more comfortable here and has been all over the house this morning.
> ...


Can I do a . Welcome Simmy you are so beautiful. What, have I delayed my thread? Seems so...... sorry. She really grew up in the few minutes I was on this thread!!!!! Lovely lovely lovely. Wish I had teeth that white and such a glossy coat !!!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2020)

That’s a ‘fine’ looking dog. Shes a beauty and definitely closely to 40. She’s got a gorgeous shiny coat.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 14, 2020)

That is a beautiful dog and she looks happy. You have a lot of joy headed your way.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Simmy up date..
> She just turned six months old on July 25th. No more Potty Pads spread through the house, and no more razor sharp puppy teeth to deal with, whoopee! Still have lots of chewy squeaky toys scattered around and she's always ready to play. She really helps fill our day especially now with the corona bug running around. We're so happy to have her..
> 
> I'm sure she's over 30 pounds now, maybe even closer to 40 pounds..
> ...


She's a gorgeous girl .. does my heart good to see her  You're fortunate to have taken photos of her as a wee pup - something we failed to do with our first lab. Our second lab was a rescue, so, was already a big boy when we got him.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2020)

The Russians re training foxes to be household pets.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Simmy up date..
> She just turned six months old on July 25th. No more Potty Pads spread through the house, and no more razor sharp puppy teeth to deal with, whoopee! Still have lots of chewy squeaky toys scattered around and she's always ready to play. She really helps fill our day especially now with the corona bug running around. We're so happy to have her..
> 
> I'm sure she's over 30 pounds now, maybe even closer to 40 pounds..
> ...




She is absolutely stunning!  I so love labs, especially the black ones.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

She got so big. She's a beauty, too!


----------

